# Amazing Prepper/Survivalist Families for New Network Docu-series



## ashleycasting (Jun 13, 2012)

*If catastrophe struck, would you be ready?*

Metal Flowers Media and a major cable network are currently seeking **FAMILIES** for a documentary TV series about people who know that disaster could strike at any point-and it's their job to prepare for the worst.

For the families selected to be on the show, they will get a crash-course in Prepping-taught by the experts. We are looking both for families who are ready for disaster-and those who wish they were-to share their stories, and what they learn, with people on TV.

Whether you're preparing for the "the big one", or you'd just rather be safe than sorry, this show wants to help coach you on how to survive in the aftermath of these disasters. You don't have to be a hardcore "prepper" or "survivalist," all that matters is you have a big personality and a story to tell-and would rather "be prepared, not scared" when Doomsday comes.

We are searching for FAMILIES with a minimum of four members, with children over the age of 10. For more information, email Ashley at *[email protected]*

The deadline to apply is June 18, 2012.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the post.

That being said, I'd like to warn all our viewers to NEVER release your personal information, we mods and admins will never ask for it. Always be sure of who and what you give your information to online.


----------



## ashleycasting (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolutely. PLEASE DO NOT respond to this comment on HERE with personal contact information if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## cereal killer (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck Ashley!! This looks like a great show. You guys put together some of the best shows on cable! Have fun!


----------



## ashleycasting (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you! It's going to be a GREAT show!


----------



## -=TIECHIMAN=- (Jan 4, 2013)

If I had a family I would totally try and join haha. Good luck, I'd record if it aired!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I bet the ones who went on Doomsday Preppers thought it was good idea too. Now most of it looks like cooks n gun junkies. Now all k.o they prep so where do u think the masses will go when the SHTF. I firmly believe, yes share info n ideas like on this forum but keep you ananimity till your sure if their intent. Just saying b careful.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

No way in hell would I ever participate in something like this. Part of the problem that got us into this mess in the first place is TV ... and Reality TV is where the incurables in the insane asylum dwell.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, yeah, but it's fun to WATCH...

Too bad it looks like it never happened.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

ashleycasting said:


> *If catastrophe struck, would you be ready?*
> 
> We are searching for FAMILIES with a minimum of four members, with children over the age of 10. For more information, email Ashley at *[email protected]*
> 
> The deadline to apply is June 18, 2012.


I will send you my brother-in-law and his family but you have to promise to keep them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No thanks
IMO there's not much reality in reality shows


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread is from June 13th, 2012!
I have a hunch they are no longer looking for families to portray preppers in a reality TV show.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

As long as you can keep from turning it into another god awful show like doomsday preppers you will have a great show. I wonder how many rocks they have to turn over to get those people.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Seneca said:


> This thread is from June 13th, 2012!
> I have a hunch they are no longer looking for families to portray preppers in a reality TV show.


They can still have my brother-in-law. There is no expiration date on this offer.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd be down with this but I'm not in the States nor will likely be in the states anytime soon.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Gawd. Damnit. Will.


----------

